# new old motor, sea king from monkey wards



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well sunday i picked up an old sea king 7.5 outboard motor. this is i think a 1978 montgomery wards sea king. its 2 cycle air cooled clinton motor, though it does have a waterpump to cool the exhaust tube . this old girl looks in real good shape, few dings and such you get from moving round the garage for 35 years is all. has been started in a couple years which is typical of old motors. probably stuff a new plug in it, clean out the tank and carb, put fresh gas mix and some seafoam in it and it will fire up no doubt.
the fun part is it will be going on my sea king montgomery wards 12 foot flat bottom row boat i got with my paper route money back in 1963. a perfect match. now if i could find a montgomery wards tackle box.....

this is going to be a fun summer playing with this little rig. if anyone knows any more about these motors i'd love to hear it.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

john warren said:


> well sunday i picked up an old sea king 7.5 outboard motor. this is i think a 1978 montgomery wards sea king. its 2 cycle air cooled clinton motor, though it does have a waterpump to cool the exhaust tube . this old girl looks in real good shape, few dings and such you get from moving round the garage for 35 years is all. has been started in a couple years which is typical of old motors. probably stuff a new plug in it, clean out the tank and carb, put fresh gas mix and some seafoam in it and it will fire up no doubt.
> the fun part is it will be going on my sea king montgomery wards 12 foot flat bottom row boat i got with my paper route money back in 1963. a perfect match. now if i could find a montgomery wards tackle box.....
> 
> this is going to be a fun summer playing with this little rig. if anyone knows any more about these motors i'd love to hear it.


I would replace the impeller (water pump) also. It might dry crack from sitting dry for a while. They say it should be replaced every 3-5 years. Who knows how long since it was last replaced. If I had time I would probably take the prop off and check for fishing line wrapped in there.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Copper15 said:


> I would replace the impeller (water pump) also. It might dry crack from sitting dry for a while. They say it should be replaced every 3-5 years. Who knows how long since it was last replaced. If I had time I would probably take the prop off and check for fishing line wrapped in there.


I think he said it was air cooled, meaning no water jackets, no impeller? The seal inspection is a no brainer to check, lower end oil change would be on my list too. Chocolate milk is bad, dark but heavy oil is good. 
Nice way to match the Sears equipment back up to each other. I had a SEAR's run about boat too.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Greenbush future said:


> I think he said it was air cooled, meaning no water jackets, no impeller? The seal inspection is a no brainer to check, lower end oil change would be on my list too. Chocolate milk is bad, dark but heavy oil is good.
> Nice way to match the Sears equipment back up to each other. I had a SEAR's run about boat too.


 actually it has an impeller that cools the lower leg and exhaust tube only.. mostly so you don't get burnt or melt you fiberglass boat i guess. the head is aircooled


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

I love the old stuff, looking forward to hearing how this works out for you.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

planning on cleaning her up this weekend and seeing if she will fire up. only paid 75 bucks for it , so i should get that out of it in entertainment alone. my brother had one years ago and it was a good little motor till he loaned it to someone and they didn't put 2 cycle oil in the gas. duh!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok after great expense about $10, and many hours of tinkering, i have everything assembled and will try to fire the old girl up tonight. its actually looking really good.
i tore it down and it has a brand new impeller in it, so i had to replace one bolt on the lower unit, and a c clip and washer on the drive shaft. new gasketing on the exhaust, and i picked up two spark plugs for it just in case. will cut a plastic barrel down for a test tank and try it tonight. bet a chocolate donut it will fire up.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If it doesn't start, check point gap.

I did one a few years ago and had to wind the rope on it, no recoil. So I used a socket and adapter with my cordless drill. Just lift it up when it starts. Made it real easy.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I had an older model of MWSK in 12 hp. It ran sweet, but sounded like a 275 Kawasaki when running. Damn loud!

Finally got tired of it and got a 15 Rude tiller new in like 81. Still have it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Now that I think of it, mine is a Wizard 7.5 horse twin. Unlike now, they rated those at the prop, which means more power. No reverse, you just spin it around backwards.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

wowee wow wow, pulled it about ten times or so to get the fresh gas/oil/seafoam threw the lines and all, then she started right up. ran it a couple minutes, shut it off, and pulled it once and she fired right up. sounds like its really running smooth and sweet for a 2 cycle. 
now my only problem is when i put it back together i put the drive cog in upside down,,,lol so the prop won't engage. the funny part is i know i did it. i can remember looking at the smooth side when i installed it,,,now how the heck was that supposed to ingage the cog in the motor shaft? lol,,,oh well, six bolts to drop the bottom off and fix it. 
amaizing how i can jack something so simple into such a complex thing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It seems I have to put it on wrong first 

Just like the first copper tubing flare that I do usually has to be cut off so I can put the nut on


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

wow that old girl is powerful. after watching the transome flex,,,i will epoxy some reinforcement on this weekend. this boat was originaly rated for no more then 5 hp. this motor is 7.5hp .
i used to have a 4 hp merc on it that put me on plane with ease. 
anyone wanna go water ski?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

john warren said:


> wow that old girl is powerful. after watching the transome flex,,,i will epoxy some reinforcement on this weekend. this boat was originaly rated for no more then 5 hp. this motor is 7.5hp .
> i used to have a 4 hp merc on it that put me on plane with ease.
> anyone wanna go water ski?


I was trying to explain that earlier.
Old motors were rated at the prop.
The newer ones are rated at the power head and lose 3% torque when it turns 90 degrees, plus some frictional losses.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well, a last update for anyone that ws following. she starts easy, though with the great compression she has you can really feel it. runs very well , and has been taking me on frequent fishing trips. sort of fun to be bopping acrossed a lake with my $75 motor and pass someone with a $1200 motor,,,lol
next trip is to stoney creek metropark.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6g6I9wyY0OMjEwM4osBcEA

check out this guys videos... they are very helpful.


----------

